# Travel Joournals



## AtticOfThought (Mar 13, 2007)

So how many of you guys keep journals...
and what are they like.
Do you guys write more about "feelings" or travels??


----------



## Crazycoon (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes I try but then get those days where I just want to throw my backpack and shoes off a bridge, and the pages of journal go up in smoke...


----------



## Mouse (Mar 14, 2007)

I keep journals weather I'm traveling or not.


mostly because I like to write poetry and strange things like that.

and I keep track of instructions on hopping out of cretain yards, lists of cities I've spent more than 2 nights in, and drawings of events that happened to be worht remembering.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I'd go crazy(er) if I didn't bring my pad. The road is too great. no memory is up to the task, although to be honest, no page is either. But it helps. It's someone to talk to, and you don't have to do it outloud and deal with all the sheeple staring at the 'wacko homeless axe murderer'.


----------



## Plague (Mar 14, 2007)

i write about what happened the last few days i just scribble shit down so i can remeber it later and i draw little pictures of wierd things


----------



## dirty_feet (Mar 14, 2007)

Yeah I have everything in mine. Newspaper clippings, stories, quick notes on trying to remember to write a story. drawings, address, phone numbers, places and people. I haven't looked back through it since I left...I don't like looking back on my own horrible naiveness, but it really saved me sometimes to have one.


----------



## AtticOfThought (Mar 15, 2007)

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> I think I'd go crazy(er) if I didn't bring my pad. The road is too great. no memory is up to the task, although to be honest, no page is either. But it helps. It's someone to talk to, and you don't have to do it outloud and deal with all the sheeple staring at the 'wacko homeless axe murderer'.




I agree with this shit alot. I LOVE keeping my memorys, I kinda hope my great grand kids or something will read it, and be excited to realize what a fucking crazy grandma they had, and maybe travel too. But also i Like to write my feelings, because, I hate talking to people about them. I keep my shit to my self....
sorry if this is a bit jumbled....i'm alittle druunkk


----------



## Mouse (Mar 15, 2007)

I do a lot of photography on the road to. that helps tons. 

poorly sorted by location:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v217/mspaige/


----------



## AtticOfThought (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> I do a lot of photography on the road to. that helps tons.
> 
> poorly sorted by location:
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v217/mspaige/








I just checked this out...Not to shabby.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 8, 2007)

I've kept journals even before traveling, because I have realized that I have an extremely short term memory. I mainly started keeping them because I learned writing things down helps me embed it in my mind.

While traveling, I have found it more difficult to find the time to write. The most writing I ever get done seems to be when I am not having a very exciting time.


----------

